# Female guppy bloated?



## bookachicken (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I just got 2 females and a male guppy from my local pet store today to start a fish in cycle of a new 10 gal. I am setting up a new community tank for my husband for Christmas. For some reason they are all hanging out at the top of the water and don't seem to be swimming around very much. They were swimming all around in the pet store tank. Also, one of the females looks bloated compared to the other female and male. There is no dark spot so I don't think she's pregnant. Also, the pet store separated the males and females. She does not have any pineconing and is upright and swims fast when scared. I'm just worried I just bought a sick fish. Is she just constipated? or could it be the beginning of dropsy? or something else? Suggestions? I will try to get a picture of them.

Housing:
How many gallons is your tank? 10 gal
Does it have a filter? yes
Does it have a heater? yes
What temperature is your tank? 78F
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Does your guppy have tank mates? What kind? there is 2 female guppies and 1 male

Food:
What food brand do you use? bought flakes, haven't fed them yet as I just got them a few hours ago

Maintenance:
Haven't changed water yet. I just set up the tank. I let it run with filter, and an put a piece of an old filter cartridge in it to help with establish bacteria.
What additives do you use? I used a water conditioner and bacteria starter

Water Parameters:
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you.

Ammonia:not sure, I don't have any test strips but I would assume its zero as I just added the fish in today
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 20
pH: 7.0
Hardness (GH): 180
Alkalinity (KH): between 40-80 (hard to tell on the test strip, going to get liquid tests next time!)

Symptoms and Treatment:
When did you first notice the symptoms? today, after climatizing the guppies and adding them to the tank
How has your guppys appearance changed? female is bloated, but has no dark mark to suggest pregnancy
How has your guppys behavior changed? they are all hanging out at the top of the water, not really swimming around


----------



## bookachicken (Nov 22, 2016)

Here are the pictures. You can see the difference in size between the two females and how they hang out at the top of the tank. I did see them go down more a few times but they usually just go back up to the top. Please let me know what you think? I will separate her from the tank if you think its dropsy or something else. I know some people on here have guppies so any thoughts will help. Thanks!


----------



## bookachicken (Nov 22, 2016)

Never mind. I am pretty sure its dropsy or some other disease. When I checked on her this morning she had red spots which looked like internal bleeding and she was starting to pinecone. I took her back to the store for a new fish. I feel so bad for her. My new female has settled in quite fast and they all are swimming more than yesterday. How contagious is dropsy? Will my other fish catch it? I checked my water parameters at the store and they said everything was in normal range.


----------

